# Brisket knife



## sandyut (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi all,

Looking for a long quality knife for slicing brisket.  We have a set of Wusthof knives, but the largest is still too short.  Any recommendations?


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 26, 2019)

Can't insert the link, but it's a Granton 14" slicer from Amazon. Wonderful knife


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 26, 2019)

I second on what rexter said. I bought one off amazon a couple years ago it has a green handle and is 12" I believe. I paid like $15 for it and keep it sharp...been a great knife. They have great cheap filet knives too


----------



## sandyut (Jun 26, 2019)

wow I like the pricing on these.  good knife at an affordable price - amazing!


----------



## bregent (Jun 26, 2019)

I bought a 12" granton edge slicer for brisket, but went back to using my bread knife - I think it does a better job.


----------



## Jonok (Jun 26, 2019)

Brisket is the only thing I use the electric knife I got when we were married 22 years ago for. I have a couple of slicers, but the electric just makes it sooo eeeaaasy...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 26, 2019)

I use an electric knife on a lot of things.
It's either that or a Chainsaw, but can't use any of my chainsaws in the Kitchen!!

Bear


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 26, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I use an electric knife on a lot of things.
> It's either that or a Chainsaw, but can't use any of my chainsaws in the Kitchen!!
> 
> Bear



I prefer my sawzall in the kitchen, less smoke and oil ;)


----------



## smokinjoe52 (Jun 26, 2019)

This is what I use.  Very sharp, very hard steel so it stays sharp, but you will need to sharpen it at some point.  You can send it to various sharpeners, or learn to sharpen yourself, which is a skill that is useful for us smokers.

https://www.chefknivestogo.com/tayaasdoed27.html


----------



## LanceR (Jun 27, 2019)

Here's what we use for brisket and other large roasts....


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 27, 2019)

Mostly the electric here.

Chris


----------

